# ABF ITB setup



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

some pics
















































































working on MSnS Extra , waiting for fine tuning - set cams and timing on dyno , 
awesome sounds








Thanks KILLA for ITBS 



_Modified by GTOBB at 9:34 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: ABF ITB setup (GTOBB)*

Looks great! Is that the Extrudabody setup?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ABF ITB setup ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks great! Is that the Extrudabody setup?

Yes


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ABF ITB setup (GTOBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTOBB* »_ some pics
Thanks KILLA for ITBS 


Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: ABF ITB setup (killa)*

Looks sharp but what is with all the hockey tape? That stuff is going to turn into a sticky mess after a few heat cycles.
Of course it could not be hockey tape, and if that is the case consider me to be removing my foot from my mouth.


_Modified by vfarren at 12:43 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## sr20de (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ABF ITB setup (vfarren)*

Filter setup?? Just curious. Building basic same setup.


----------



## VWlumpy (May 16, 2008)

looks sweet..


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (VWlumpy)*

That's a serious drivers seat!


----------

